

Indian College suspends students for eating in class: Orders enquiry   - TheAuditor
http://imgur.com/tAnKTkF

======
indian-here
Good. Certain level of decorum needs to be maintained in class. Love the
freedom of doing things you like, but when you get in class, you respect
others in the class.

Note: This is not some elementary class hungry students, when you are in
Engineering, its expected you have attained some maturity to manage your time.

~~~
TheAuditor
Respect for others in class is shown by not disturbing or interrupting the
class. While the decision to follow the class or not lies with the individual.
Seems they were just on their of and not in any way disrupting the class for
others. To force students to pay attention in class is a stupid idea because
learning is a voluntary process.

Further making it into such a huge issue actually reflects on the immaturity
of people involved.

